# New Collar for Caue



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue received a nice new collar in the mail today from my sister (Mainely Dogs) She had given him one when he first came home but he managed to break the D link on the first one as he was learning the length of his tie out. So now he is sporting a nice new fabric collar with nice heavy hardware.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

well isnt he just a looker..


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

They both look just so handsome


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

And good Oakly doesn't look the least bit jealous....


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So handsome in his nice new collar! What happened to the couch?? I thought they didn't like the floor! Love the 3rd pic of Oak and Caue together!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks handsome sporting his new collar


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Now they, look Majestic 

nice collar


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice collar Caue is sporting. Great shots of the two Bro's together.

Wow, Caue looks like a big pupper.

~Jackie


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I love how he has his head up to show off the new collar in that first pic! Those boys look great together!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good looking boy, there both very handsome.
I see you're wall's in the background and they look just like mine














*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I think Oakly is pouting.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

What a nice Aunt - collar looks great.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow--what a handsome, handsome duo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice, I like the color. Handsome boys, as always!


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Glad he likes his new collar Rob. Tell Oakly he can have one too if he really likes his brother!! I don't want him to feel left out.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at him strut that coller. So very handsome.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

So handsome! I love the last one!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mainely-Dogs said:


> Glad he likes his new collar Rob. Tell Oakly he can have one too if he really likes his brother!! I don't want him to feel left out.


Well of course Oakly would love one of his aunt Pat's collars too. That new hardware on there is the best I have seen. It looks even more sturdy than the Lupine collars. I also like the fabric covering since it doesn't feel as abrasive as the nylon webbing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks very happy in his new collar. Those are some goodlooking boys you have there and love the picture of them laying on the floor.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Way to go Caue- lookin good brother! 
I spy a dog on the Rileys Run quilt in the background that lives right by my house..hmmmmmm......


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Your boys are just so handsome.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice collar Caue! You guys are beautiful!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

The just look like the best of buds! I am so happy for you guys


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That collar looks nice.... also could not stop admiring your Ryley's Run quilt .... Kimm where are you?????


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

The are 2 of the most handsome boys I've ever seen.


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Those are some good looking buys there! Watch out the ladies will be a come running!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

They are both so handsome!


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

It's nice how the orange matches his eyes.
Also it's obvious how the Evil Puppy has now brought Oakly under his spell.
Those evil eyes are a sure sign.
I'd sleep with one eye open Rob.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

They're sure cute together!! Looks like they're getting along real well!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice collar. What kind is that? We get the Lupine ones, but I like the way this one looks.

Lisa W


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a nice Aunty! Evil Pup indeed...that makes me grin...


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_Two handsome guys!!!! They do love having their pictures taken dont they._


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

You've got a couple of good-looking boys there!

Helaine


----------

